# Where Do Idiots Go?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Where did the Idiots Shoots Dog post go?
No explanation?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It's in the gut pile. I'm going in to find out why :wink:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not me. You have to be 18 or older.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on over to the dark side! :twisted: Just messing, it is actually pretty nice in their. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think they have the same chance at going to heaven as far as my beliefs go; I think we are all judged on our own chance of being smarter and righteous... :wink:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I just realized the title of this post is "where do idiots go?" and I freaking followed the thread to the gut pile. Does this make me an idiot? Crap! (I only said "crap" to keep this out of the gut pile)

They're having a ball with it in there highndry, defend yourself at all costs! :lol: 

And don't call anyone an idiot unless you're in the gut pile :wink:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i think i have changed to topic over there in the gut pile from shooting wolves to shooting well it is in the gut pile. 8) sorry highndry.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wish I could go in there and defend myself, but rules are rules and us young ones can't go in there. I'm not so sure that is fair. After all, I started the post!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure why it was move to the Gut Pile. I guess one of the moderators saw something in it that I missed. We do have forum rules about deliberately insulting people, so maybe the liberal use of the word "idiot" got it in trouble. Don't know.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take responsibility for moving it. It was along the lines you mentioned Pete. It looked like it was heading down hill.

T


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll take responsibility for moving it. It was along the lines you mentioned Pete. It looked like it was heading down hill.
> 
> T


Truth is you just wanted it in the gut pile so you could say certain bad words that I would never say :wink: and have little smilies flipping me off! :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll take responsibility for moving it. It was along the lines you mentioned Pete. It looked like it was heading down hill.
> 
> T


Don't go getting soft on me tree, or should I say Pansie.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take responsibility for moving it. It was along the lines you mentioned Pete. It looked like it was heading down hill.
> ...


Just another example of "the man" trying to hold us down... :wink:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Smut is smut at any age. Just delete unfit stuff.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

James said:


> Smut is smut at any age. Just delete unfit stuff.


Them's fighting words! :wink: :lol:


----------

